
Ask HN: Good MOOC/course on computer software/hardware performance engineering? - person_of_color
Think caches, hardware acceleration, SIMD, parallelism, etc.
======
ArtWomb
From NAND to Tetris is probably the most popular

[https://www.nand2tetris.org/](https://www.nand2tetris.org/)

You can also try searching for classes entitled "Advanced Computer
Architecture" like so:

[http://www.sci.tamucc.edu/~sking/Courses/COSC5351/syllabus.p...](http://www.sci.tamucc.edu/~sking/Courses/COSC5351/syllabus.php)

I'd also check out Berkeley's FireSim tutorials and community

[https://fires.im/](https://fires.im/)

Best of luck! There is no down side to mastery of these dark arts ;)

------
imakwana
Udacity courses on high performance computing are good MOOCs [1][2]. Also
MIT's Computation Structures course [3] covers some quantitative performance
modeling.

[1] [https://www.udacity.com/course/high-performance-computer-
arc...](https://www.udacity.com/course/high-performance-computer-architecture
--ud007)

[2] [https://www.udacity.com/course/high-performance-computing--
u...](https://www.udacity.com/course/high-performance-computing--ud281)

[3] [https://computationstructures.org](https://computationstructures.org)

------
duplic8
MIT has a course for the software side:
[https://ocw.mit.edu/courses/electrical-engineering-and-
compu...](https://ocw.mit.edu/courses/electrical-engineering-and-computer-
science/6-172-performance-engineering-of-software-systems-fall-2010/)

------
psv1
I would be interested to find out more about this too simply because MOOCs
tend to attract people who are looking for hyped-up topics and taking
shortcuts in a more general sense, while this topic is the opposite in many
ways.

------
fluroblue
To open the question a little more, any resources, period?

